# Petronious Trip



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

VIDEO POSTED  See page 3

Left SC at 1130 yesterday and headed for the AJ spot. Took a while to find them, but eventually put 6 up to 50lb in the boat. Headed to a deep drop spot, but the current was ripping, so after a few drops, put out a spread. Trolled to Petronius and around it until dusk without any luck. Pulled the gear in and started jigging Blackfin. As the current slacked they stacked up and the fish box started to fill. Around midnight, called it a day and ran over to MP255 and tied off until 1st light. Seas were calm and it was a quick 2 hour run back in. back at SC at 0800.

Unloaded the fish (6 AJs and 43 Blackfin), cleaned the boat and headed home.

Water was clean, but not blue. Didn't see any bait fish except glass minnows the Blackfin were puking up. No fliers all day. Found a nice weed line 10 miles N of Petronius, but no life, not even small baitfish. The 2-3 ft. seas forecast for Thursday, didn't happen when we were running. Ran 35mph the whole time.

Hopefully the crew will post photos as I didn't take the camera.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I was wondering how you guys did. Thanks for the update. Those leashes will be done tonight as well. Ill shoot you a PM later.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Killer !
Sounds like you guys put the damage on the BF. Looking foward to some pics.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

great report


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Calling you now


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

good deal!!!! Pictures?


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad to hear you guys had a successful trip and made it back safe! Just curious - How far is it from Petronious to MP255?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

c_stowers said:


> How far is it from Petronious to MP255?


6.51nm

29 13.75 N, 87 46.86 W


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Way to do it Mike. Any pics?


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

some pics. I'm trying to post some videos too.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

more pics


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice haul


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Good time had by all. Wish I would had taken some night time video/pics. The weather was perfect however the wind never died down after sunset. This was Dale's first Amberjack and first Tuna. Didn't see the tax man at Petronius and I couldn't believe that. Ferdie tried his hardest speed jigging for Yellowfin but to no avail. This will be the last time I use a Penn 6/0 at the rigs. 2 speed is the way to go when you get into a mess of Tuna. I would write more but I am so tired from cleaning fish and have to work tomorrow. I will be smoking some of the tuna Sunday using Wade's recipe. 
Irish


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I was wondering who drew the short straw on fish cleaning duty. Good job guys!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

How many miles round trip and how much fuel?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

whew, my arms are tired from looking at that!!!! Good for you guys on a GREAT trip!!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go!!!......Looks like y'all had a good time!!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

PJIII said:


> How many miles round trip and how much fuel?


Around 200 miles. Approx. 175 gallons. Will find out for sure with fill-up on Tuesday. Fuel management gauge is usually pretty accurate though.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Mikvi said:


> Around 200 miles. Approx. 175 gallons. Will find out for sure with fill-up on Tuesday. Fuel management gauge is usually pretty accurate though.



...and hours and hours of idling, huh?


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome report, that's a mess of fish! Didn't know you could tie off to the rigs, I'm doing that next time I'm out.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Be careful which rig you tie off to. You can't tie off to the floaters.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0exfcgoJydE

Finally


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

bcahn said:


> Awesome report, that's a mess of fish! Didn't know you could tie off to the rigs, I'm doing that next time I'm out.


You can tie off to MP255.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Great video!!


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Awesome video. There is nothing better than catching the fish, cleaning it, and cooking it. So much better than going to any restaurant.


----------

